# Otter Lake Rally 2006



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Its a week early...but any interest in "test driving" your costumes at the Rally?

(just askin'.......)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll go as a pig.

Oh that might not be a good idea









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll dress like an Economist......























Maybe even with short sleeves and a tie....









Hey, where is my pocket protector and slide rule.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe I'll dress up as an Undertaker just never know









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The creativity is killing me!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I refuse to comment as any further fuel added to the fire would create a conflaguration of monumental size and scope........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
but it's JUST Killing me! I know I'll ask the advise of a trusted member. Someone who has stood by me thick and thin, fire and reconstruction, chases and prison....well I was the standing by for that one.

The one and only PDX Doug.....

So Doug, What should I do?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll go as a Firefighter. I ll be the one with coffee in the morning and a beer in the evening.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I will dress up as a Camper!

Think your on to something big though. What would be wrong with all of the kids wearing their costumes? Trick or Treat amongst the trailers?

Mike C


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't find anything on Otter Lake's website. Are we sure they don't have some sort of Halloween festivities going on that weekend?







A lot campgrounds hold decoration contests and trick or treating at this time of year. Don't want to miss out on any fun!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just called Otter Lake and they have no special activities planned for the weekend that we are going to be there. But if everyone wants to get the kids to dress up for Halloween and do Trick or Treating at the Outback campers, I don't see any problems with it.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun for the kids but...how long we gonna be there to do all this stuff? Trick or treat, a movie, pig roast with pot luck, indoor pool, fish, chat etc.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds like fun for the kids but...how long we gonna be there to do all this stuff? Trick or treat, a movie, pig roast with pot luck, indoor pool, fish, chat etc.


We're staying 2 or 3 weeks (I think I told KB ?????







)









.....thought everyone was. No?

John, you've got a point.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

While I think my kids would LOVE to Trick or Treat and wear their costumes, I think John is right. There isn't enough time in the day to do all we want to do (and still feel relaxed - not rushed). THAT is the story of our life when we camp - too much to do, not enough time to do it.









Depending on the weather, when the pool opens and my kids' mood, we might try to get out to Bushkill falls in the AM on Saturday. There's also a pretty big flea market on 209 north of the campground too.

We always have all these grand plans, but it sure would be more relaxing to just stick close to the campground and get to know some of you. We'll play it by ear.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> but it's JUST Killing me! I know I'll ask the advise of a trusted member. Someone who has stood by me thick and thin, fire and reconstruction, chases and prison....well I was the standing by for that one.
> 
> The one and only PDX Doug.....
> 
> So Doug, What should I do?


I have two words for you, Eric... Rocky Balboa!

Go forth as the champion you are... bloodied, but victorious!









*ADRIAN!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

For a quick update......

The Country Junction store up near Marshall's Creek burned to the ground overnight.......

It was a huge, country type store that was very cool to go through.....alas, no more.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds like fun for the kids but...how long we gonna be there to do all this stuff? Trick or treat, a movie, pig roast with pot luck, indoor pool, fish, chat etc.


Well, we're going up on Thursday. I'll see if I can scam any candy for y'all.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was going to dress as a big black bear....but after the other thread on the Otter Lake Rally, I think I might find something else to dress up as!!!!!

Gary


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I was going to dress as a big black bear....but after the other thread on the Otter Lake Rally, I think I might find something else to dress up as!!!!!
> 
> Gary


What about Big Foot?????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mtq said:


> I was going to dress as a big black bear....but after the other thread on the Otter Lake Rally, I think I might find something else to dress up as!!!!!
> 
> Gary


What about Big Foot?????
[/quote]

He's currently tied up with the Jack Links beef jerky people filming the next set of commercials......


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I was going to dress as a big black bear....but after the other thread on the Otter Lake Rally, I think I might find something else to dress up as!!!!!
> 
> Gary


What about Big Foot?????
[/quote]

He's currently tied up with the Jack Links beef jerky people filming the next set of commercials......








[/quote]

Good one Eric. I love those commercials

Darlene


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I was going to dress as a big black bear....but after the other thread on the Otter Lake Rally, I think I might find something else to dress up as!!!!!
> 
> Gary


What about Big Foot?????
[/quote]

He's currently tied up with the Jack Links beef jerky people filming the next set of commercials......








[/quote]

Good one Eric. I love those commercials

Darlene
[/quote]


----------

